# Finding a recordng.



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a question that someone may be able to answer. If you feel fairly certain that a particular symphony must have been recorded by someone, where would you turn to hopefully get a definite answer? Would there be any place that would definitely know?

I know Thomas Erskine composed two Symphonies. I have heard them on You Tube. That doesn't make it definite that they've been recorded but it makes it possible. I have searched the internet. Barnes & Noble cannot find it among their recordings. Linn Recordings does not have them. I do find it hard to believe that Thomas Erskine's symphonies would not be recorded.

Where do I turn to find this if it is in existence? Thank you.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I probably would start by Google... If there's something out there by any record label worth their salt, or peddled by some e-commerce outlet, the search engines are usually very good at finding them!

The next step could be finding out if there's a group that promotes/champions the composer, and ask them.

Of course, a "cry for help" on this forum is also a good choice (though I can't say that I know of such a recording)


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> I probably would start by Google... If there's something out there by any record label worth their salt, or peddled by some e-commerce outlet, the search engines are usually very good at finding them!
> 
> The next step could be finding out if there's a group that promotes/champions the composer, and ask them.
> 
> Of course, a "cry for help" on this forum is also a good choice (though I can't say that I know of such a recording)


Your third suggestion is the first thing I tried. No takers.  I then Googled and found the two YouTube links. Those were very nice. The columnist in Scottish Life told me about these symphonies but did not say there were recordings. I am currently trying to recall his name so I can contact him again. (I've given the magazine away.) Thank you. I'll keep trying.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Not familiar with Erskine, but I do like a challenge!

Sometimes, symphonies aren't called symphonies - Mozart's 32nd symphony is known as an "overture in the Italian Style", and his overture to "La finta Semplice" is really one of his early symphonies... Here is a recording of an "overture in C" by Erskine - is this what you were looking for?

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=107407&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=192746


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Is this what you mean?






I'd start with Concerto Caledonia and David McGuinness who are credited on the Youtube page. You can contact Mr McGuiness here: www.concal.org/contact.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> Not familiar with Erskine, but I do like a challenge!
> 
> Sometimes, symphonies aren't called symphonies - Mozart's 32nd symphony is known as an "overture in the Italian Style", and his overture to "La finta Semplice" is really one of his early symphonies... Here is a recording of an "overture in C" by Erskine - is this what you were looking for?
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=107407&name_role1=1&bcorder=1&comp_id=192746


I am not sure. I did write to Linn and ask if they had recordings of those two symphonies and they said no. This Fiddler Tam, Barnes & Noble had. I've ordered it as a last resort. From the list, I do think part of the Symphony in C is on it. The rest is unfamiliar to me. I shall have to wait and see.

Thank you.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Is this what you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is it, yes. Thank you for David McGuinness' contact information. I shall get right on that.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Is this what you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it and thank you again. It is lovely. Those Scots make great music with or without their bagpipes.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Hazel said:


> ...I have searched the internet. Barnes & Noble cannot find it among their recordings...


Searching for Classical Records at Barnes & Noble is kind of like searching for fine wine at your local gas station.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

Sofronitsky said:


> Searching for Classical Records at Barnes & Noble is kind of like searching for fine wine at your local gas station.


I thought I was being clever but I checked their website and they actually have a decent selection... excuse me


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Sofronitsky said:


> I thought I was being clever but I checked their website and they actually have a decent selection... excuse me


Actually, you are probably very lucky. I have not seen a good classical music section in a B&N for some years. The last time I went to the one near here, they had what few there were on sale at (I think) 2 for 1 (or some unbelievable offer). That says something.


----------

